# YMCA Merthyr Tydfil, January 2012



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

Information from: http://www.alangeorge.co.uk/ymcabuilding.htm

The former Y.M.C.A. is a striking four –storey terracotta building occupying a commanding and elevated position at the northern end of the town centre at Pontmorlais , where it joins the Brecon Road. It is a Grade II listed property, which was re-listed on the 13th January 1998. 

Originally the Y.M.C.A. buildings at Pontmorlais cost £8, 400 and, following a competition, they were constructed from the competitive designs of Ivor Jones and Sir Percy Thomas, architects from Cardiff. The official opening was on the 5th October 1911 by Mr Mervyn Wingfield.

The stated purpose of the building was to provide a place where youths and young men could congregate for healthy amusement, recreation and health giving exercise.

On the ground floor were offices 2 shops and a café, the first floor had a lecture hall which could seat 150 and also a billiard room with 2 tables, the second floor had a lounge, reading room, games room and a library, and on the upper floor there were other games rooms, a rifle range and gymnasium. 

In later years the building was occupied by the Board of Trade and the Labour Exchange and then became the District Education Offices. The Y.M.C.A. played a major role in the educational and sporting life of Merthyr Tydfil.

King Edward VIII visited the building when he stopped off in Merthyr Tydfil on his tour of South Wales in 1936. After seeing the Labour Exchange in the former Y.M.C.A. building, Edward journeyed to Dowlais, where he made the historic statement, “Something must be done”.

The British champion boxer and later manager, Eddie Thomas had a gym there and there was also a very active boxing club. The building was also used for further education courses before the present Merthyr College was built. This historic building ceased to be used as a District Education Office in 1989. During the 1990s there were concerns for its future and it was purchased by Nazir Mohamed in 2001. The building was sold by him in 2006 to property developers.




DSC09457 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09442 by T4toria, on Flickr
When fire alarms fail



DSC09438 by T4toria, on Flickr
Not safe at all!



DSC09418 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09412 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09405 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09398 by T4toria, on Flickr
Open plan!



DSC09371 by T4toria, on Flickr
Floor still intact under the rubble



DSC09367 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09355 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09347 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09330 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09322 by T4toria, on Flickr


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 9, 2012)

Been past plenty of times but never thought it was worth bothering with. Theatre Royale however......


----------



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah yes, if only! Had a look when we were up that way, locked up tight


----------



## cogito (Jan 9, 2012)

Holy hell that's a wreck, such a shame 

Still got the parquet though! 

Theatre Royal in Barry? Just realised there's no reports of it on here, I'll get one up.


----------



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

That would be great. Its Theatre Royal Merthyr I would love to get into


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 9, 2012)

My Grandad could have used this at one time, as he grew up in the area.


----------



## twominted (Jan 9, 2012)

There is a way into the Theatre Royal but not exactly easy.

They have built a breeze block wall inside the main door lately to prevent all access that way. I think that they don't want an RM Rock Club episode happening there.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 10, 2012)

Funnily enough I was just reading a report on The Theatre Royal!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Feb 9, 2012)

twominted said:


> There is a way into the Theatre Royal but not exactly easy.



OH YA! And not by removing bags of cured cement behind the wood panel. Yes, ive seen them. Boo hoo.


----------



## vhsDeath (Apr 19, 2012)

Took some karate lessons here about 20 years ago, in a room with an unsanded loose wooden block floor.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

bloody brillant pics shame it has burnt down and trashed


----------

